# Bellator being shady



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

http://www.mmamania.com/2013/8/31/4679980/sounds-like-bellator-has-got-some-splaining-to-do



> Sounds like Bellator has got some 'splaining to do...
> 5
> posted by Matthew Roth on Aug 31, 2013
> 1002170_10101145150940149_791348010_n
> ...


And they continue to do bush league bullshit. Congrats Bjorn, you are now officially Dana White 2.0.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think we've already established that Bellator has resorted to these underhanded tactics. Honestly sometimes I'm wondering if they're worse then some of the stuff the UFC and Dana White pulls off. However, remember that both promotions for the most part do stuff honestly, though not all the time.


----------

